# Rust prevention



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

I have read alot of different things about rust prevention on the boards. I have a question about paste wax, everything I have read says apply it to help protect against rust.

How is everyone applying it, by hand with a rag and then using some sort of buffer to polish the surface?

What have you found to be the best way to apply?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Shmear it on with a paper towel, let it dry then buff off with an old t-shirt. 

Re-apply as necessary

Remember, Goodwill stores sells old t-shirts as rags, very handy and reasonably priced (and supports a good cause!)


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

kp91 said:


> Shmear it on with a paper towel, let it dry then buff off with an old t-shirt.
> 
> Re-apply as necessary
> 
> Remember, Goodwill stores sells old t-shirts as rags, very handy and reasonably priced (and supports a good cause!)



Ok thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bbandu said:


> I have read alot of different things about rust prevention on the boards. I have a question about paste wax, everything I have read says apply it to help protect against rust.
> 
> How is everyone applying it, by hand with a rag and then using some sort of buffer to polish the surface?
> 
> What have you found to be the best way to apply?


apply it...
let it dry..
buffer it..
the more you buffer the harder the wax becomes the better it does it's job..
.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Make sure it doesn't have silicone in the wax. It can transfer and create finishing problems. I've always used a product called Waxilit from Lee Valley. It has lasted a long time. Don't know if they still sell it.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Johnsons Paste wax. Just like above on with a paper towel off with a rag.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I use Turtle Wax car wax on my Joiner with the cast tables or wings, and my table saw has an Aluminum surface but I still use the wax to make the wood slide nice and smoothly.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

To keep rust off your tools, the best way is to keep the relative humidity in your shop below 55%. Keeping the Dew Point of the air in your shop from ever coming close to 90%+. Dew point is the temperature at which the moisture content in the air from condensing on surfaces, like moisture collects on a cold drink glass. It will collect on metal surfaces in your shop if the tools are colder than the air temperature around it too. I control the heat/humidity in my shop by running a heat pump to keep my shop air temperature above freezing and remove excess humidity at the same time. It provides both heating and cooling, and at about 72 deg F it keeps the humidity at about 55%. 

It would be good to learn more about dew point and what it means to better understand how to control rusting in your shop. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dew_point. Keeping the shop air/humidity combination well above it's dew point will do wonders for rust prevention. As air is cooled it can no longer hold as much moisture as it could when warm. When the critical temperature is reached and the air can no longer hold this much moisture, the moisture in it begins to collect on surfaces around it forming dew (dewpoint), drops of water, which then causes the ferrous metal to rust. 

This makes a big difference, but I also keep Johnson's Paste Wax on all of my tool surfaces. But I do this more for lubrication of the surface than for rust prevention. It does help keep the moisture in the air from reaching the metal to reduce rusting, but surface lubrication is important too. I even use this wax, applied thick with an old tooth brush to the ways and gears of my saws and machines to lubricate them. The wax quickly develops a hard surface coating, so saw dust doesn't readily stick to it like petroleum lubricants, and it does a fine job for this use. I usually use a Teflon lubricant for other bearing and pivot surfaces in the tools. 

Charley


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I use Johnson's Paste Wax and apply it as described above. For the first few times I waxed the surfaces, I applied the wax and buffed it until it was buffed rather than letting it dry and then buff off. It serves me dual purpose...helps to keep the rust away and allows for smoother movement of the wood...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Danman1957 said:


> I use Turtle Wax car wax on my Joiner with the cast tables or wings, and my table saw has an Aluminum surface but I still use the wax to make the wood slide nice and smoothly.


that wax has silicone in it..
not a good plan


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> To keep rust off your tools, the best way is to keep the relative humidity in your shop below 55%. Keeping the Dew Point of the air in your shop from ever coming close to 90%+. Dew point is the temperature at which the moisture content in the air from condensing on surfaces, like moisture collects on a cold drink glass. It will collect on metal surfaces in your shop if the tools are colder than the air temperature around it too. I control the heat/humidity in my shop by running a heat pump to keep my shop air temperature above freezing and remove excess humidity at the same time. It provides both heating and cooling, and at about 72 deg F it keeps the humidity at about 55%.
> 
> It would be good to learn more about dew point and what it means to better understand how to control rusting in your shop. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dew_point. Keeping the shop air/humidity combination well above it's dew point will do wonders for rust prevention. As air is cooled it can no longer hold as much moisture as it could when warm. When the critical temperature is reached and the air can no longer hold this much moisture, the moisture in it begins to collect on surfaces around it forming dew (dewpoint), drops of water, which then causes the ferrous metal to rust.
> 
> ...



Having a heated shop helps prevent what Charley is talking about but I've also heard of covering the tool surfaces with paper or cardboard when not in use too. That also helps prevent dew from forming on the tools.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I use old bed sheets to cover tools/machines.Looks very untidy according to some people but keeps rust off. I also use old sweat pants legs for protecting hand saws.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Having a heated shop helps prevent what Charley is talking about but I've also heard of covering the tool surfaces with paper or cardboard when not in use too. That also helps prevent dew from forming on the tools.


I tried that...
not so good...


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Just wondering here---
if air circulation in an enclosed area (garage/basement) would delay the formation of the rust.
I realize that the humidity is in the air and settles out onto a surface
but if the air movement would aid in evaporation of the moisture.

air circulation, as in fans not a dehumidifier/air conditioner. 

also curious about covering a surface. Wouldn't that trap the moisture between the cover & the metal thus causing more rust? IIRC the commercial covers are non-porous. Sorta like a cheap table cloth---cotton one one side and some type of plastic material on the other.

maybe putting a container of Damp-Rid on the saw to collect the humidity in the immediate area? Or would that actually attract more humidity to the area?

was thinking of an experiment but a non climate controlled garage is not the best subject.

smitty


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Imo, Bostik GlideCote (formerly Top Coat) is far superior to paste wax. It lasts longer, and does a much better job of preventing rust. I've been using it for 20+ years. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000223UD/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Wax, some swear by it. AMAZON LINK HERE

This is great stuff, and not just for table saw or blades, AMAZON LINK HERE
As well, this (aerosol) AMAZON LINK HERE


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't read the label but it's old, I've been using it for many years and never a problem. I'll check the label to see if it lists the contents.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agrre with you, Smitty. Air movement is extremely helpful, and yes, I tried the tool covering thing; it was a rust nightmare! Must have been a couple of months before I uncovered the TS and discovered the damage. 

I should add that it's damp here for most of the year...right on the PNW Coast; Charles, up in Cherryville, has dramatically different climate conditions. So may well work better for him.


----------



## Inor (Aug 15, 2019)

BCR said:


> Wax, some swear by it. AMAZON LINK HERE
> 
> This is great stuff, and not just for table saw or blades, AMAZON LINK HERE
> As well, this (aerosol) AMAZON LINK HERE


I used to use paste wax until I discovered Boeshield too. Great stuff!

https://www.rockler.com/boeshield-t...otection-waterproof-lubrication-12-oz-aerosol


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I tried the paste wax in my uncontrolled work shop and still got rust. I lived in Houston Texas which is about 50 miles from the coast so it is hot and humid in the summer and cold and humid in the winter. 

I discovered a product called TopSaver which I get from Amazon. It removes surface rust but more importantly it prevents it. You wipe it on and then wipe off the excess. You can use those 3M non woven green and red pads to remove rust or general funk from your cast iron and it is protected. 

Like someone above I cover my machines with clearance table cloths from Bed Bath and Beyond. Only use cotton table cloths so it can breath. The main benefit I get from the table cloth is my shop door is open all day and bugs fly in. Then when I shut the door they buzz around until they die and crash and burn on top of my cast iron. Many larger bugs cause black spots on your cast iron from the moisture in their bodies. An added benefit of the table cloths is spiders do not build webs above my cast iron and spit out their dead victims on my cast iron.

On my bandsaw I got one of those magnetic pads that is like a giant refrigerator magnet. The pad is flexible and I cut a slot so I put the pad around the blade. The magnetic property of the pad keeps the air and humidity out. I still put TopSaver on the cast iron but when I use the saw it is always just like I left it last time it was used. 

So the TopSaver I use has been around about 15 years and works great for me. I tried Boeshield and some others with frogs and such but the TopSaver has worked best.


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

It seems like there is a ton of different paste wax's and other things that can be used to rust prevention, and it loos like that what works for some doesn't mean that it will work for others. Y'all have giving me a bunch of options to choose from and a great place for me to start my rust prevention adventure.

Thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I was talking to Stick last night, on the phone. This topic came up in reference to construction. Out of curiosity I checked the current humidity on the weather 'site...*it was 97%*...
It's 84% at the moment Last night there was a 1/2 deg difference between the actual temperature and the dew point. No ^&^%$%$#^&(! wonder everything is either rusty or covered with algae.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Boeshield does protect well, but it is pretty sticky. Bostik’s GlideCote is much better for tools’ work surfaces.


----------



## Larry42 (Aug 11, 2014)

I use Trewax. It's not as oily as Johnson's and seems to be harder and last longer. Available at my local Ace hardware.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Larry42 said:


> I use Trewax. It's not as oily as Johnson's and seems to be harder and last longer. Available at my local Ace hardware.


it has Carnauba in it...
this is a good thing...


----------



## bbandu (May 12, 2014)

I am glad that alot of people are chiming in and sharing there valuable knowledge on things that have worked or not worked for them in the rust prevention battle. 

Just a little backstory on my journey in the rust prevention or lack there of.

I started this topic because as a kid growing up in Florida working for my dads construction company we never had to deal with rust on out job site tools but it almost seemed like my dad was fighting a never ending battle in his open air pole barn style workshop. When I started getting into wood working living in Texas I could not afford really good shop style tools and most were the small portable type that would be more home on a jobsite rather then a shop. I never really had to worry about rust on these tools because most of them came with stamped tables and not cast iron. After the military moved me to California I started expanding my tools from jobsite tools to more of a stationary shop tool. I started noticing a slight coloration change to by saw top caused by surface rust but it was kept mostly at bay because of the frequent use. We just recently moved back to Florida in the last year and my table saw was in storage both in California and Florida. When I finally got it out of storage where was a considerable amount of surface rust on the top. I know that the weather has alot to do with the amount of rust that we all have to deal with and my experience should not be near what my fathers was because I do not store my tools in an open air pole barn style workshop.

I now have a several tools that have cast iron table tops and I am just starting to figure out what will work best for me. I am currently using Johnson's paste wax on the top of my tools surfaces.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

As previously mentioned, Johnson’s paste wax does contain silicones, which are known to transfer to and interfere with wood finishing efforts. 

A better product is Howard’s Furniture Polish(wax), but the Glide Cote is easy and wonderfully effective.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Straightlines said:


> As previously mentioned, Johnson’s paste wax does contain silicones, which are known to transfer to and interfere with wood finishing efforts.
> 
> A better product is Howard’s Furniture Polish(wax), but the Glide Cote is easy and wonderfully effective.


according to J&J there paste wax doesn't contain silicone...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Straightlines said:


> As previously mentioned, Johnson’s paste wax does contain silicones, which are known to transfer to and interfere with wood finishing efforts.
> 
> A better product is Howard’s Furniture Polish(wax), but the Glide Cote is easy and wonderfully effective.


according to J&J their paste wax doesn't contain silicone...
and it's the aggressively buffed out Carnauba wax that does the work...
the more the buffing the harder the film the better it works...
https://www.whatsinsidescjohnson.com/us/en/brands/sc-johnson/sc-johnson-paste-wax

.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> [
> 
> according to J&J their paste wax doesn't contain silicone...
> and it's the aggressively buffed out Carnauba wax that does the work...
> ...


Hey Stick, thanks for the clarification! That’s good news.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

Rust prevention on what? When not woodworking, I'm working on vehicles and use Fluid Film to prevent rust. On tools or machinery, WD-40.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

anndel said:


> Rust prevention on what? When not woodworking, I'm working on vehicles and use Fluid Film to prevent rust. On tools or machinery, WD-40.


so tell us...
how does a Hygroscopic (WD) prevent rust....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I use the Glide Cote and keep 2 containers of Damp Rid in the shop. Not sure the latter works all that well but they do fill up with water.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make yur own Desiccant...

50/50 mix of rice/salt or baking soda/salt by weight...


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Last year when I needed to use my table saw in the spring. It had a small area of surface rust in it, I could not figure out where it cane from. I finally figured it out, there was slight crack along the edge of the roll up garage door. Snow had blown in the crack and landed on the table saw. Yes the table saw was covered but with the wind we have in Wyoming, if you have the slightest crack, snow will get in there. I do use Johnson Paste Wax but I must have not it completely covered the table.

CAD-Man


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> anndel said:
> 
> 
> > Rust prevention on what? When not woodworking, I'm working on vehicles and use Fluid Film to prevent rust. On tools or machinery, WD-40.
> ...


Ha! Stick, where did you come up with this?

For years, I've read accounts of WD as a rust preventative, yet have personally observed the top of every WD-40 can rust, I've applied it to iron and seen that the object not only rusted but seemed to do so faster than I expected. I will say say that that rust has been light surface rust that seems to self-arrest.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Straightlines said:


> Ha! Stick, where did you come up with this?
> 
> For years, I've read accounts of WD as a rust preventative, yet have personally observed the top of every WD-40 can rust, I've applied it to iron and seen that the object not only rusted but seemed to do so faster than I expected. I will say say that that rust has been light surface rust that seems to self-arrest.


same as you... VOE.. 
WD becomes Hygroscopic right after it dries... in it's liquid state it displaces water... 
another thing I've found, WD is a dirt magnet...

think about it, the WD cans are painted too...
and I've made a lot of money as in bunches of, cleaning up after WD users...

self healing metals are either coated w/ or contain Aluminum oxide and/or chromium oxide

spray/soak the inside of a motor's distributor cap...
w/o letting the WD dry or wiping away any access put the cap back on and start the motor...
later you'll wonder why the cap cracked or came off of the distributor...
spring hooked caps'll jump and flash..


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Paste wax works but only if applied regularly but it is not very water resistant on cast iron. The Boeshield turned my cast Iron a darker color. The WD 40 method may work for some but WD 40 is wet when sprayed but evaporates and leaves behind a stickly mess. WD 40 will gum up bearings and cause them to fail. WD 40 used for its intented purpose is to displace water and penetration for rusty bolts. If you like WD 40 then use it but I would not use it on a bet as a rust preventer.

The TopSaver removes rust you may get from your fingerprints but really prevents rust from forming in my shop. I can buy or use anything but I choose TopSaver because it works. It does not transfer to wood so there are no finishing issues. I use it on every tool in my shop to remove and/or prevent rust.

https://www.amazon.com/Empire-Manuf...r_1_2?keywords=topsaver&qid=1571119381&sr=8-2


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

Apply paste wax with a clean cloth and rubbing in a circular motion. If you use water to make sure that the surface is dry before you polish.


----------

